# Help Deciding On Tv??



## Ivy & Don (Feb 24, 2005)

We need some advice from those who have or had either an Excursion 6.0l diesel or Suburban (2500) 8.1 l vs 6.0l. We are looking to upgrade to a 3/4 ton and want to buy a used TV...2003 or 2004. Saves$$$$ buying used. There are a few Excursions around, few Suburbans 6.0l, next to none 8.1l. We need the passenger space as we have 4 children







and a crew cab truck could result in one less passenger on those longer trips







Should we hold out for a 8.1l....the diesel option is nice in the Ford the way gas prices are. We have 28rss.....undecided!!!!THANKS action


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Before you jump at either to to www.trailerlife.com and grab the various Towing guides. I think you'll want the 8.1 or Diesel option, the 6.0 will quickly overwhelmed by the weight of the truck & passengers plus the camper and luggage.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

ivy and don action

i to was looking for the 8.1 sub, but none were around my price, i even had a head hunter out looking. he came across my excursion at my price i was willing to pay. i do not regret this decision at all. it pulls our outback with no problem what so ever and the gas milage is about the same as the sub. you can tell by my sig that the ex was built for towing









hopefully this will give you some insight.

good luck on your search

darrel


----------



## duramax28bhs (Apr 18, 2005)

I would suggest the excursion with the DIESEL! sunny You would be happier than with the 8.1L gas, my father in law has one in a 2500HD ext cab and he get about 10-12 mpg driving and around 6-8 mpg pulling if he is lucky! shy He has been searching for a used Duramax with no luck.

Hope this helps!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ahh, the diesel vs. gas question comes up again. As far as pulling the big block and the diesel are both wonderful engines. The higher initial cost of the diesel will offset the mpg differences for a little while. I did some number crunching myself not too long ago, based on a new vehicle (I was comparing Crew Cab 2500HD's, both with an Allison Tranny) and found that based on the amount of miles I drive a year, and the diesel's $3600 premium over the 8.1L, and the costs of both diesel and gasoline at the time (since then gas has gone up, and diesel down) it would take me about 45,000 miles, and about 3.5 years to make up the cost based soley on mpg. This did not take into account the higher oil consumption of the diesel, nor more frequesnt fuel filter changes.

I think that if can find the Excursion with a PSD in your price range, and you are driving 15,000 or more miles a year, then that is the better vehicle. Less then 15,000 and it is probably a wash, with a little bit of favor towards the big block. This of course is purely a fiscal comparision. Good luck in your search.

Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ivy & Don,

I spent a couple of months searching the Net for a used 2500 Suburban. I found four or five here in Texas, a couple within a two or three hour drive. This was last Fall, of course, but found what I was looking for in Denton (just outsdie Dallas/Fort Worth at James Woods Motors....2003 3/4 8.1L Autoride, LT tires, tow package, all leather, all electric....the only thing it didn't have was a DVD system. Traded in my 2001 1500 Suburban and only ended p paying about $20 more per month.

Very happy with it.

Never had a diesel, so don't know how to compare, but just wanted you to know that they're out there, you just have to keep looking.

Mark


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

I would go for the Diesel 6.0L. So far very happy with my truck, same engine at you can get in the Excursion. I think you'll be very happy


----------



## prchoudh (Feb 23, 2005)

I went through the same decision process. I tried to go to the Chevy dealer and ask for a 2500 with the 8100 motor and nobody had them. A few dealers tried to talk me into modifying a 1500 to act like a 2500 and tow the same amount, which I knew was a dealer that I should stay away from.

Yes, I agree that if the 2500 came with the Allison and TD it would be a no brainer and Chevy would have that market.

Am I disaappointed in the Excursion TD? Not at all. I can go up a hill towing by 7000 lb trailer at speeds upward of 60 mph while the gas trucks are lagging behind. Also, Ford has a longer wheelbase which allows you to tow a larger trailer. I have a trailer that is 33.5' and required the Hensley Arrow. I had the Reese Dual Cam and it did not do the job.

I wound up buying a Garmin StreetPilot to add to my X. I also had the DVD installed.

The X gets 20-25 mpg on the highway wihout towing. With towing I get 10-15. This fuel economy is much better than the Burb could offer. Feel free to PM me. I went through the same process that you are going through right now. I just bought mine about 3 months ago.

You might also want to consider this URL from RV.NET they have a similar thread.

http://www.rv.net/forum/index.cfm/fuseacti...id/15481648.cfm

Also its a good idea to buy the TV that can tow the most and carry the most. In case you decide to upgrade your TT and also your family. For us, with 3 kids and 3 dogs, the Excursion is the way to go. It has the most interior space for its class. The Burb does not have the legroom. Also, by the time you add the kids and the gear to the Burb, you will fidn that the amount that you can tow is substantially less than what you think.


----------



## TheBoyds (Jan 1, 2005)

I have the 6.0 Excursion and love it. Had it a year in Feb have 37,000 miles on her. We get 18 to 18.5 with out trailer and 13-14 with trailer. We also started with Amsol on the first Oil change.

Brian


----------



## markvpayne (May 6, 2005)

I have the Sydney 31RQS and tow with 3/4 Suburban 6.0L. I have no issues at all towing 65mph or maybe a tad faster occasionally. I am towing in a flat area with only moderate hills so I do suspect the Great Smokies will be more difficult but the 6.0L has plenty of ponies and good torque. I get 17 MPG HWY not towing and average 9 mpg towing 8,500 lbs.

MP


----------



## Ivy & Don (Feb 24, 2005)

Wanted to say thanks to everyone who responded ..... all of your input has helped a great deal. This website has an incredible amount of knowledge and, the best part, experience behind it. We decided to go with a gas TV and got lucky enough to find a Yukon XL SLT 2003 8.1 with a 3.73 gear ratio. Looks just like new. I'll update later on how well it's working out as we haven't taken the TT out of storage yet. Hopefully within the next week. We decided against the diesel Excursion mostly due to the smell







. Our neighbour has a Ford 350 and we happened to be out in the yard while it was running in his driveway and that was enough for me..... Also the vehicle has to go into the garage in the winter and again the smell was a concern. I know that really isn't a very good way to decide on a TV but it's important since we only use the vehicle for towing about 4 months of the year. Thanks again to all who responded...much appreciated







.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Ivy & Don said:


> We need some advice from those who have or had either an Excursion 6.0l diesel or Suburban (2500) 8.1 l vs 6.0l. We are looking to upgrade to a 3/4 ton and want to buy a used TV...2003 or 2004. Saves$$$$ buying used. There are a few Excursions around, few Suburbans 6.0l, next to none 8.1l. We need the passenger space as we have 4 childrenÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if it helps... I just picked up the 2005 Consumers Report Buyers Guide for used vehicles. Under their used cars to avoid catagory :
The Suburban Ranked a below average buy for years 96-99, an average buy for 2001 and 2002 and a below average buy for 2003.
The excursion ranked a below average buy for 2001, an average buy for 2002, and insufficient data for 2003 
regards,


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Our 2004 Suburban 2500 has the 6 liter engine and has NO problems with our 28RSS. We dry camp and carry enough water/food for a small army. We have some pretty steep mountains to climb here in Oregon and it pulls like a dream.

Told my wife the Suburban pulls the Outback better then my 2000 Ford Expedition towed my Coleman Popup. Nothing against Expedtions...just stating a fact.

I my opintion you won't need the 8 liter engine. More power might be nice, but you're pulling a trailer with your entire family in the rig, so driving at warp speed isn't that a factor for me. I tow around 60-65mph with no problems and plenty of power to go faster if I needed/wanted to.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

We just love he upgrade we made from the 1/2 ton 5.7 Suburban to the 3/4 ton 8.1 Suburban, with 4.10's. It pulls like a dream and handles and rides better than the 1/2 ton because of the Auto Ride. Gas mileage is 10mpg in town and 14.5 highway. Haven't had a full take towing yet. The lower mileage cost me about $250 per year more on fuel, well worth the cost.


----------

